# No sound from front headphone jack



## bubbagumper6

My case has built in audio jacks on the front (mic and headphones) well for some reason the headphone jack doesn't work (don't have anything to test the mic jack with).  On the inside it had a connecter that said "HD Audio" which fit perfectly into the slot on the mobo labeled "Front panel audio connector".  However there's also a plug that says AC 97 that fits in there (and in the BIOS theres an option to switch between AC97 and HD Audio).  Theres also one more thing on the same cable it's labeled Azalia and it's a bunch of single wire plugs.  I really don't care about the audio other than being able to use my headphone jack so what do I need to connect???


----------



## diduknowthat

It should work just by plugging in the HD Audio header. Are you using onboard audio or do you have a separate sound card?


----------



## bubbagumper6

onboard audio.  I had the HD plug in there, and it was set to HD Audio in the BIOS and it wouldn't work.  Switched to the AC97 and changed it to AC97 in the BIOS...still doesn't work


----------



## bubbagumper6

???

anyone?


----------



## netrick

Do you use Vista? When I use headphones with Vista, I have to set the headphones as the default device in the control panel before they work. I am not sure if this is a Vista issue or something with my hardware.


----------



## bubbagumper6

wow that's ridiculous...lol that solved it 

and in case you didn't know you can just leave the headphones as the default...if you unplug them it goes back to the regular speakers like it should

THANKS!


----------



## netrick

For some reason that doesn't work on my system. To use speakers or headphones, I have to go into the control panel and set them to the default. 

But I'm glad it worked for you.


----------

